
The Problem With SQL Azure - dingue
http://sqlrockstar.com/2014/04/problem-sql-azure/
======
facorreia
Rebranding and renaming on the Azure platform has been a constant nuisance. I
agree that it complicates conversations and it must also hurt adoption. Not to
mention searchability issues and broken links.

